# New to the forum...



## Koryuhoka (Apr 7, 2006)

Hello all;

I was looking for martial arts info online (as I usually do), and I found this forum. I read a few posts and thought it would be a great place to start anew. 
I am from NYC, the Bronx, to be exact. I have been out of commision for quite a few years and have just begun to train again. 
I taught Okinawan Goju Ryu to a small handful of people but old injuries got the best of me. 
I am a kata dissector 
Been around for a long time. I am also familiar with qigong, tuidijutsu and other related subjects. 
Thanks for accepting me. 

K.


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome!  I am really pleased to have you with us.  Enjoy your time here and share your experiences with us.  :wavey:

- Ceicei


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome aboard!  Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Tarot (Apr 7, 2006)

:wavey:  Welcome to MT!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 7, 2006)

Glad to have you at Martial Talk!


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 7, 2006)

Great what a value you disect Kata's now that would make a great thread. looking forward to it.
Terry


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Kacey (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## still learning (Apr 7, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and please join in.............Aloha


----------



## MJS (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

Mike


----------



## Lisa (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## kenpo0324 (Apr 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT....


----------



## kelly keltner (Apr 8, 2006)

welcome


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 8, 2006)

Welcome!  Disecting katas are good, and I like doing that as well.  Look forward to seeing you around!


----------



## Henderson (Apr 8, 2006)

Kon'nichi wa!


----------



## Robert Lee (Apr 8, 2006)

Welcome i am new here myself. Most bunkis break kata down to appliaction and defence. Kata is just a chapter of learning that each move is a seperate action in broken application. And as you have trained go ju. You notice some of the old kata has lost its understanding by some koru katas The hidden joint locks have not been passed down as well as they should have been.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 9, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk. Happy Posting! :asian:


----------



## Gentle Fist (Apr 9, 2006)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello and welcome!  :ultracool


----------



## bobster_ice (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi and welcome to martial talk


----------

